# Daily Gurbani On Your Mobile Phone



## Daily Gurbani (Aug 26, 2010)

www.dailygurbani.co.uk 
​                                         VKVF

We offer a free service to users throughout the world and provide Gurbani to your mobile phone daily between 7 - 9am. Each day, we continue from where we left off the previous day, in our humble attempt to slowly go through and contemplate the Guru Granth Sahib. 

We currently send Gurbani in the romanised version along with a translation (Nā ko mūrakẖ nā ko siāṇā.  varṯai sabẖ kicẖẖṯerā bẖāṇā -  No one is foolish, and no one is clever. Your Will determines everything)and will endeavor to include Gurmukhi in the future to those who request it. 

To receive your free Daily Gurbani text message, text DG to 07814 671183 (or 00447814 671183 from outside of the U.K) or complete the username / phone number form at 

www.dailygurbani.co.uk/Daily_Gurbani_to_your_phone.html  Alternatively, please post your mobile number and country of residence below.

You will receive your first daily Gurbani text message within 48 hours of contacting us. 

                                          VKVF.


----------



## Admin (Aug 26, 2010)

Gurfateh Ji

Thank you so much for sharing this free sewa with SPN sangat... please keep it up!  i have gone ahead and made it a sticky!

Gurfateh!


----------



## Daily Gurbani (Aug 26, 2010)

VKVF, 

Thank you for making it a sticky!

Your website has been recommended to us and we are hoping for a good take up.  in all honestly, most Sikhs (whether practicing or not) could do with reading a Gurbani text message in the morning.  

VKVF.


----------



## Daily Gurbani (Sep 10, 2010)

Examples of recent messages sent :  

Sri Guru Granth Sahib - Ang 110

is kaa-i-aa andar vasat asankhaa.
Within this body are countless objects.

gurmukh saach milai taa vaykhaa.
The Gurmukh attains Truth, and comes to see them.

www.dailygurbani.co.uk

Sri Guru Granth Sahib - Ang 110

gur sayvaa tay sadaa sukh paa-i-aa.
Serving the Guru, I have found eternal peace;

ha-umai mayraa thaak rahaa-i-aa.
my ego has been silenced and subdued.

www.dailygurbani.co.uk

Sri Guru Granth Sahib - Ang 110

ha-o vaaree jee-o vaaree har kaa naam man vasaavani-aa.
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those whose minds are filled with Waheguru's Name. 

www.dailygurbani.co.uk

Sri Guru Granth Sahib - Ang 110

jis aap bhulaa-ay so kithai hath paa-ay.
Those whom Waheguru Himself misleads-whose support can they take?

poorab likhi-aa so maytnaa na jaa-ay.
That which is pre-ordained, cannot be erased.

www.dailygurbani.co.uk


----------



## Chaan Pardesi (Sep 10, 2010)

*A*

I have never really accessed the SPN at all, even though I joined it many years back.I accessed it for the first time today, and I am pleasantly surprised to find  much material available on Sikhs and Sikhi.Keep up the good positive work.


----------



## Seeker9 (Sep 12, 2010)

Got my first text today
I am humbled by your sewa
Thanks so much
cheeringmunda


----------



## Daily Gurbani (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you Seeker 9 - it's all Waheguru ji de kirpa.  

We are hoping to send to many non=practising brothers and sisters too and hopefully, these messages will inspire them, as well as us, to become closer to our Guru Ji.


----------

